# Dog ate pork fat/grease, is sick



## Polaris (Nov 13, 2010)

My dog is a Chihuahua and another small breed mix. About 1 year old and is a female.

Today, she ate some pork grease/fat. 

Yesterday, we grilled some pork belly and ate it. The grease from cooking it was contained in a bowl and placed on the top of our table. Someone left the chair pulled out and my dog went up on the table and ate the solidified pork grease.

Right now, she is just sitting on her mat. I see tears coming down from her eyes. Usually shes all over the place and following us around but she is just sitting there quietly right now.

Is this a serious illness? Do I need to go see a vet? Are there any home remedies?


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

I would crate her from now on if you cant keep an eye on her. I would at least CALL the vet and ask what to do.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

How much do you think she ate? Being so small, it easily could have been too much. Excessive fat intake can cause pancreatitis, so you want to keep an eye on her. If she's really feeling bad, I'd call the vet to ask for their advice. Try to get her active, see if she's just having a quiet moment or is truly feeling terrible. A bit of a tummyache is to be expected but you don't want to ignore something serious.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

This happened to my 18lb cocker spaniel once, it was bacon grease she got into, in my case she ate at least a good cup of it. I knew it could cause pancreatitis so I called the vet quickly. It took about an hour and she started vomiting up the grease and she was sickly feeling for the entire day but never lethargic. The vet said to keep an eye on her, that she would likely throw up and not feel well but if she wasn't better by the next day (this happened in the morning) that she would need to come in. Thankfully by the next morning she was fine. It was quite scary though, poor dog.

Hope yours is ok too!


----------



## Polaris (Nov 13, 2010)

She threw up a lot and was tearing. It's as been a day now and she seems to be back in her norm. Do I still need to get her taken to a vet and checked out?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If she threw up a lot, hopefully she got it all out of her system. But if you see the symptoms of pancreatitis, call the vet: painful abdomen, abdominal distention, lack of appetite, depression, dehydration, a 'hunched up' posture, vomiting, and perhaps diarrhea. Fever often accompanies these symptoms.

Of course, the inital vomiting could be just from an upset stomach. But if she keeps vomiting, that would be cause for concern.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

You can always call the Vet and ask if you need to take her in...


----------

